# Dog Boner



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

As a new shepherd owner- he is a handsome 12 month old- why do these dogs always have boners when sitting erect- no pun intended!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Someone will have a better explaination but I don't think it means the same thing in dogs as it does in humans. My boys always seemed to get them over thing like tasty smelling food or a fun toy.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

luc always used to get those while we doing obed. in the park.

no idea if this is silly or not, but i was told that in some dogs, the pressure from sitting in that position causes an erection. is that true - ????? - can't say, but it's one theory i guess.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Sarge does it in the jeep sitting in the drive through waitting on his cheesburger.


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

We do not say "boner", we say "he's taken his lipstick out".








We have a female- so it's doesn't... wait for it.. come up much.









I have always wondered the same thing though- what the rhyme or reason was I mean.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

lipstick is different than erection. i'm not sure what the OP is referring to. either way, i very rarely see my dogs lipstick, and just once in 9 months have i felt that he had an erection.

i will thank God for this in my prayers tonight.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Several years back my vet explained that the prucipice was a bit too snug for my dog's penis. A couple of solutions were offered: 1. use a lubricant like KY jelly and slip it back in (it will get sore if continually exposed to air) 2. have an operation to snip the side of the prucipice (sp) to allow it to work better. I chose 1. and thought that if any one asked in the check out line, I'd probably get arrested!


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

middleofnowhere- that's love and dedication to a pet I say!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

When my vet used the word "extrude", I thought that was a nice term. Since my dogs have been neutered, I hardly ever see them extruding. But I know what you mean. They'd be sitting there pretty as a picture with that little bit of pink showing.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ozzy's lipstick makes an appearance when he gets very excited about playing or seeing someone he really likes.

It frequently makes an appearance.

Is this the same as an erection?


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Jake is neutered and lipstick shows with really good butt scratch which seems kinda iffy behavior on my part as scratcher.Also lipstck shows when he is really INTENSE during training/learning session which helps me know when he really WANTS to learn a behavior.NEVER seen a glimpse when heeling??


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Lola1969Ozzy's lipstick makes an appearance when he gets very excited about playing or seeing someone he really likes.
> 
> It frequently makes an appearance.
> 
> Is this the same as an erection?


Unless my boys are canine versions of John Holmes, believe me, when a dog has an erection, you KNOW he's had an erection!!! It's nothing like that meek little "lipstick" that peeks out every now and then.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Sounds like my GSD, Timber. But then again he is not neutered and sometimes I think he is gay.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1Sounds like my GSD, Timber. But then again he is not neutered and sometimes I think he is gay.


I hope this is your really bad attempt at humor


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

Why? Dog's cant be gay?


----------



## bosco146 (Jan 30, 2004)

I have one neutered and one not, and both seem to get the red rocket's in the photo's all the time.


----------



## chuckstar158 (Sep 8, 2004)

My neutered boy sometimes does the lipstick thing. I consider it "airing out his junk". I equate it with how sometimes you just feel better after a shower... he feels better after airing his junk for a few minutes every so often.









It's not often but it happens.


----------



## jdsd21 (Jun 3, 2008)

haha, this thread is hilarious. It's nice to loosen up a bit at the expense of our boys "lipstick". Max, my 11 month old, seems to think he is "Dirk Diggler" cruisin around quite often showing his member off. Had a trainer at the house the other day, and all he did was let it loose for half the time she was there...


----------



## Osito (Jun 16, 2008)

My pup likes to sit close to me and sometimes he sits on my feet and I feel a wet sticky lipstick, gross!!!!

The other problem with my over-active lipstick boy is that the kids (5-2years old) ask what it is and I am just not ready to explain the birds and the bees so I just say my generic response "its just Oso"

I am so glad that he isn't alone in his overactive lipstick airing out or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Osito - well it is not birds and bees - it's not sexually related. It's just the sheath being a little too small. So your explanation is right on.


----------

